# Backwoods Trail Riders



## Small_Town_Girl (Feb 15, 2008)

On May 2nd, 86 riders (including myself) and several wagons
got together and rode a 10 mile trail ride to raise money for
the Arkansas Children's Hospital. The trails were very nice and
even had SEVERAL mud holes, some horses went through them no
problem and some liked to jump over them, my horse jumped over
one, lol. Afterwards, there was a big feast and an auction to raise
more money and several people gave speeches concerning the 
hospital. 

This year was much more enjoyable to me than last, last year
ACE ran off and I had to have some people catch him for me and
I was so saddle sore the next morning I thought I was going to 
die! But it was a good turnout and we raised a good bit of money.

I am soooo sorry but I didn't take my camera because I thought
it was going to rain and after it was over with and we was loading 
up a severe downpour occured, lol! :lol:


----------



## Vidaloco (Sep 14, 2007)

Don't ya just hate that, when you forget your camera? I do it all the time. 
Sounds like it was a great day and a good turnout for the Children's Hospital. 
Glad you had fun


----------



## Small_Town_Girl (Feb 15, 2008)

I know right?! I forget my camera all the time when I could get
a great shot of something...like yesterday there was a woodpecker
on a street sign that said "Cedar", lol! Weird! 

Anyhoo, it was a great turn out and I myself have been in the 
Children's Hospital many times, so It was a great fund 
raiser.


----------



## kitten_Val (Apr 25, 2007)

Great event!

We have ride for cure once a year and number of rides through the year to raise money to support local trails and free equestrian center. I personally think it's a great way to raise money!


----------

